# Bought some tackifier



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I went to the local seed shop and asked if the had tackifier. They asked how much area do I need it for, I said about 1k. The guy laughed 

He said the smallest bottle they have does an acre. But for $34 it's a heck of a lot cheaper than the germination blankets that didn't work!! So I'm going to try that out when I seed soon.

Now the question is what did I get myself into lol I've never seen anyone use it or even hear of anyone using it so I'll be sure to video tape the mess. He did explain that I need to rinse it out thoroughly or when it dries it will destroy the pump. I'm not gonna use the new backpack sprayer with it!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Sweet. Cannot wait to see the video of it.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

I've only used it in a hydroseeder. Worked amazingly well in that application!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

So I tried it, and I think it's working. When I'm watering it I notice the peat moss isn't moving around at all. And where I ran out of peat moss it looks like the seed is sticking. I didn't roll it in or anything I wanted to see what this stuff does.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

We received 3 inches of rain this week, 1.5 in a single night, and as far as I can tell no major washout. The only issue I realize after watching the video reply - I sprayed from the top of the hill, so the edges at the bottom I missed spots. I should have gone on the road and sprayed the edges and up to get better coverage.

The problem I was having was the lack of flow. It looks like water but it sprays like syrup so even though I was using a TeeJet nozzle with large droplet size, it was more slowly flowing out so I wasn't getting even coverage.

Overall totally worth it, but I'm waiting a bit more before doing an "official how to" video. From what I can tell the seed that didn't get peat moss either washed away or is taking longer to germinate. I'm going to wait a few more days to shoot the after and show. But it is clear, the peat moss over seed and the tack on top is working like a charm. I just don't know how to show the proper angle the steepest part is. On video it looks like no big deal..


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

OK so the verdict is in.. Tackifier works GREAT and I can't spell success..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDLT5Tx_TvM


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> ...I can't spell success...


The story of my life...


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The funny thing is all the comments I'll get from it. I don't mind, helps the video rank lol


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> The funny thing is all the comments I'll get from it. I don't mind, helps the video rank lol


Maybe I should try that! Lol


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Watched your video and am interested. Im looking to use it on about 4000 sq ft of my steepest slope areas. My main concern is being able to spray it. My only sprayers are either cheap 2 gallon, my solo 4 gal back pack, or the 25 gallon mounted sprayer. I'm not sure I want to run it thru the solo or mounted sprayer. You said in the video it came out as a syrup consistency. If you had to do it again and were able, would you apply it with more water? Also, what condition was the sprayer in after you finished? Were you able to flush it out and is it still useable?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I filled it up with water and it appears to be fine. I was able to rinse it out. I would use a lot more water.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

To add my .02, I sprayed some polyacrylamide yesterday (for different reasons) and used a hose end sprayer. I disolved the product in a bucket first and then sprayed on the highest setting. Seemed to work well with good coverage, so that might be another option for those wanting to try this.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks to both for your feedback.

@GrassDaddy, IIRC your tried blankets for the slope with no success and were also kicking around tackifier mulch before deciding on the spray tackifier. What blankets did you use that didn't work and how come you decided against the tackifier mulch product? My local supplier recommends I use either the weed free straw blanket or the wood fiber blanket. I would prefer not to use either. The tackifier mulch seems like a good idea and would be the easiest to apply thru a spreader, but I worry it won't have the holding power that the tackifier spray has. It is definitely hard to argue with the results you got in your video.

There are 2 ways I was thinking about spraying the tackifier spray. 1) like Spammage suggested, diluting until I get a consistency that would go thru a hose end sprayer and then spraying on the highest setting. Or 2) I could dilute it to the rate the product says to apply it in, put that mixture in the 25gal sprayer. I Would then run a different hose off of the pump so I could put a garden hose spray fitting on the end and apply thru that. That way it would bypass the boom and nozzles.

Couple questions on the rate you applied. How much product did you mix in with 4 gallons of water? Per the label, how much product should be mixed in with how much water and the coverage for that? Also, what was the brand of product you used?

Sorry for the lengthy post. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Spammage said:


> To add my .02, I sprayed some polyacrylamide yesterday (for different reasons) and used a hose end sprayer. I disolved the product in a bucket first and then sprayed on the highest setting. Seemed to work well with good coverage, so that might be another option for those wanting to try this.


that makes sense actually. I know I've sprayed other thick materials using it.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Thanks to both for your feedback..


I used the germination blanket from home depot made out of wood fibers. the mulch with tack was pricey and I wasn't sure how it would work out.

the tackifier itself didnt work well on just seed. but where I used peat moss and tackifier it worked great. the rate is on the label but the bottle was enough for an acre..


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

So I think I've said this before, but I've had great results using grass clippings as seed cover. I rake up the clippings from scalping in a pile, dethatch, rake the thatch in a pile, apply the seed, then put the clippings and thatch back on top of the seed. Since it comes from the area you seed, you have the perfect amount of clippings to cover the area. It also costs nothing, saves you money on disposing of the clippings, and adds to the soil OM.

Here's some pictures of the 2015 fall renovation. First picture is taken immediately after covering the seed with thatch.



Results about 60 days later



Unfortunately, renovations are a fact of life in the transition zone. Pretty much do them yearly, sometimes twice a year :lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Interesting. I'd try that method, but I'm really hoping to be done with the seeding stage for a while. I'd like to get to the striping stage some day haha


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Been watching some of your youtube videos, looks like you've been at it for a while. How's the "tackified" area coming along?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

It's great. Let me check the rain count.. 17 inches in the last 30 days! We had some crazy rain storms, the best one was 5 inches in one day. And the peat moss/soil/grass seed/sprouts haven't moved.

While looking at Weather Underground data, the crazy thing is our weather fluctuations.. 93 high and 31 low lol


----------



## warwick-ri-lawn (Oct 3, 2019)

What is the name of the tackifier and where can I get it?


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

I just bought M-Binder tackifier directly from Natures Seed.


----------

